# surfside : tues.



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

wind calm, water flat and sandy green, (looks good) tide is a its high point which i love, and no waves. Yeah boys, the window is open.......if you not already here, and the wind stays like this today......tonight get here.....
good luck..
ssp.................


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

water looks a little dirty on the galveston cams, but we all know them fishies gots to eat.... too bad i'm hamstrung with my truck in the shop - probably won't get it back till Thurs by which time I'm sure the wind'll pumpin' again.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The water here in West Galveston is sandy Yoohoo.....it may be marginally better in Surfside next to the jetties.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

was gonna wade at dawn, but decided to wait and see if it clears some, very sandy in front of pirates beach


----------



## Danny D. (Mar 23, 2008)

the water was dirty yesterday and the fish were there!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

http://tidesonline.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8771510+Galveston+Pleasure+Pier,+TX

Little to no wind, outgoing tide later today, eyeballing the cams, and trying to get free today.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

thx for the report.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

All this talk about good water is making me go crazy....I need a fishing fix....F it!!!!!!!! I think I'm feeling sick...Caugh Caugh...I might be comming down with Red-Fish-Itas. I'm taking off today at noon and headed your way SSP....


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

ill be either in front of water tower, or in front of pirates beach, will post report tonight. Gonna fish from 4-dark


----------



## TUORT (Mar 9, 2007)

Went down yesterday evening water was dirty brown. Fish for an hour with no luck came home.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

I plan on coming down with a nasty cold on Thursday afternoon. Lots of work to do, but with it like this, Im not going to pass it up. Forecast looks great the entire week. Good luck to everyone. Rob


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

hit it yesterday.picked up 4 specks in the dirty water at 8 mile rd then went over to the #6 entrance on the freeport side. saw birds working on the 4th and 5th bars. swam to the 3rd and picked up three within a few minutes then they moved out further.surfside person, your reports are spot on and deeply appreciated.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i called SLP pier this morning at 4 and they told me it was dirty and not good. I look at the surf cam in surfside and it looks good? is there that big of a difference between the two areas?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

looks dirty still....

but if the wind stays off, i bet it clears up soon....

doing my best to get down there some this weekend.... might not make it... wifey pretty sick this week....


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*SURF*

Went yesterday morning and fished from 5:30 till 7:30 had one blow up and and pulled free(NICE ONE)went back at 5:30pm till after dark and caught nothing.Went this morning again and caught nothing.Tried both live and arties.Water looked good and lots of bird action but they out beyond the breakers and couldnt reach'em.I have heard of fish being caught I just havent found them(YET).


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

see ya'll this weekend


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

surfgrinder said:


> i called SLP pier this morning at 4 and they told me it was dirty and not good. I look at the surf cam in surfside and it looks good? is there that big of a difference between the two areas?


There often is a big difference since they are about 6 miles apart.


----------



## dl1068 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the report SSP! Does anyone know how Bryan Beach looks?


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

thanks fishingcacher! i don't know that area at all so i was just curious.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

YakMan said:


> Went yesterday morning and fished from 5:30 till 7:30 had one blow up and and pulled free(NICE ONE)went back at 5:30pm till after dark and caught nothing.Went this morning again and caught nothing.Tried both live and arties.Water looked good and lots of bird action but they out beyond the breakers and couldnt reach'em.I have heard of fish being caught I just havent found them(YET).


 I appreciate the supplimental report... was teetering on the fence about today.

Going to go ahead and keep working and see about tomorrow.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's still sandy inshore out 200 yards here with the wind picking up. Currently blowing 8-12 SSW. You make the call....


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Ditto to what Kenny said. Just drove the Seawall from East Beach to 61st Street. Water is calm, one set of rollers on the beach, nice chocolate brown color out to 150 yds. Saw some nice bikinis, though.


TW


----------



## ems1100 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re.Surfside*

Went to Condo's/Cell tower/Beach access 4, water dirty.Wind turned around out of west last night and messed water up. Water better near Surfside jetty but no bait within casting distance. Green water about a mile out and birds working out there. Caught a skip jack and a whiting. Threw top water till sun came up ,threw plastics gulp etc. Bryan beach to the mouth of Brazos is really dirty!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> There often is a big difference since they are about 6 miles apart.


6 miles? i thought it was more like 15.....


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Fished this morning everywhere. Started at #3 went to the condos then went to the Jetties then went all the way to the end of the beach and only had one red to show for our efforts. We threw lures all day and, I did not see the bait fishermen catch anything either. Water was very sandy for the most part and got cleaner towards the Jetty. Waves were medium but definately fishable.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

surfgrinder said:


> i called SLP pier this morning at 4 and they told me it was dirty and not good. I look at the surf cam in surfside and it looks good? is there that big of a difference between the two areas?


The other thing...I have found that in general that cam is not always a great indicator of water color. It often looks better than it is.

Sometimes you can find good shots on these webcams - http://www.galveston.com/webcams/ - although they are not always working well.

Also, these people post beautiful pictures every morning, and you can get a good idea of what the surf looks like (although not in real time). http://www.gtownsurf.com/


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Of course, the other 2 cams I posted are in Galveston.

There are two more surfside cams here:

http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

fished from sams peir to the first entrance at surfside sat evening and sunday evening. yesterday it got dirty all the way up to the shore so i didn't really give it a try. anyway i managed six small trout, 14"-19" sat and one 22" red sunday on a red/white norton in the second gut. there was alot of bait from the third bar out but not much close in. gonna go back today and the rest of the week in the evenings cause the old ladies family has a beach house down there, gives me a good excuse to get in the water everyday this week and not hear much complaining. will post back tomarrow morning with water conditions in that area. hope it cleans up today and tomarrow.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Well hopefully the birds will be working the surf in the yak I will be out there bright and early near the condos Wed. AM will post report tommorrow! Tightlines JT


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Please watch swimming to the third bar.....I did it once and it liked to have been the last time.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Question: how far is Surf Cam Texas from SS Jetty. Isn't this where the old octagon house once was? This camera will fool you as it did me from Sun. evening to Mon. morn., when I arrived to find sandy water @ SS jetty. But, the wind was blowing(>10mph)when I got there and I figured it must have sanded it up overnight.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I will be in the surf somewhere tomorrow for dawn patrol! Hopefully I will find a few yellow mouths hungry for tops or plugs.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Tops and arties are what i am starting the day with but, still carrying the tried and true live shrimp. See you'll there


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I am thinking of staying on the Galveston side since its closer for me from Clear Lake. I have to stop fishing by 8:30am to be on duty by 10am.


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

I will be there in the morn in a black chevy. I just hope the water clears up some, maybe some of the guys that went this evening will post on how sandy it is.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

surfside looks like the best bet for those who can make it


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

TexChef said:


> I will be there in the morn in a black chevy. I just hope the water clears up some, maybe some of the guys that went this evening will post on how sandy it is.


If you just want to burn some gas come on down. It was sandy inshore all day and as long as we have any SSW, SW, W it will stay sandy. It's light SW now and forecast to be SSW, SW WSW, W tomorrow.
You can wish it is green to the beach but it ain't gonna happen tomorrow unless there's a miracle.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

the only miracle, will be if the wind dies overnight, completly, if the wind dies over night, for the next 7 hours, mark my words , it will be "fishable, clear" , by 5 am. if it does not die, kenny is absolutely correct.........no dice. That is the gamble........


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

kenny said:


> If you just want to burn some gas come on down. It was sandy inshore all day and as long as we have any SSW, SW, W it will stay sandy. It's light SW now and forecast to be SSW, SW WSW, W tomorrow.
> You can wish it is green to the beach but it ain't gonna happen tomorrow unless there's a miracle.


Thanks Kenny. I am going to check the wind in the morn and make a decison at that time.

TC


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

dont think its going to happen ... i have already changed plans.... boat and bay


----------

